# Help removing an AM2 retention bracket



## Nick259 (May 22, 2008)

Need help removing the standard am2 retention bracket from my mobo. Basically it looks like this (below) but it has little plastic pins holding it in place instead of screws.







heres a pic of my mobo:






Basically i've removed the pins but  it still won't come off.

thanks for any help.


----------



## spud107 (May 22, 2008)

if those pins are out it should come off with a bit of force, or the catches on the underside need squeezed to make em disengage,
is there a backplate? doesnt look like it . . .


----------



## Nick259 (May 22, 2008)

As you said a tug did it. I was a little dissapointed as there was no backplate so i had to remove the mobo to install the cooler anyway 

Thanks for your help


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

+1 for backplates! 

random post i know, but welcome to TPU Nick!


----------



## Nick259 (May 22, 2008)

Thank you, life would have been much easier if asrock could have been bothered to spend a few pence to buy and fit a backplate while making it. It's all about the prophet (i see you're playing crysis  ) i guess. i hope you get my crappy joke lol


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> Thank you, life would have been much easier if asrock could have been bothered to spend a few pence to buy and fit a backplate while making it. It's all about the prophet (i see you're playing crysis  ) i guess. i hope you get my crappy joke lol



haha! a joke i can appreciate  god i need to get out more 

Get your computer stats up mate! lets see what your running


----------



## Nick259 (May 22, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha! a joke i can appreciate  god i need to get out more
> 
> Get your computer stats up mate! lets see what your running




System specs uploaded at you're request. Now thank me


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> System specs uploaded at you're request. Now thank me



haha trying to be my master already


----------

